# Fruitflires everywere! HELP!



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

I have fruit flies all over my room. I kill them were ever i see them but they just keep coming, any solutions?


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

Put some fruit in a bowl or on a plate to attract them.


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

A bowl of apple cider vinegar with a drop of dishsoap in it works wonders.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

damizz said:


> A bowl of apple cider vinegar with a drop of dishsoap in it works wonders.


i second that!


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

hmm, i'll try it


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

yup, thats an easy trap. I'd also try and fix the source of them. are they flying? probably escaping from a poorly tank if they're yours and you dont remember releasing them.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

i think they are escaping from small cracks on the 5 1/2 gallon vert i just made, i have tried to fix it but it didn't work. 

And the flies are flightless


----------



## MartinShaver (Dec 20, 2006)

> A bowl of apple cider vinegar with a drop of dishsoap in it works wonders.


What exactly does that do?


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

the cider attracts them and the dishsoap kills them


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Silicone is your friend... Seal the cracks, gaps, and holes...


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> Silicone is your friend... Seal the cracks, gaps, and holes...


I can't, they are escaping through some holes near the door. and if i seal them up, i can't open the viv.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Put a small lid in the bottom of the tank and place a small peice of bannana or apple on it, and the flies will gather there instead of crawling out. You will have to clean the lid every couple of days and replace the peice of bannana, but it will keep most of them in the tank. You could also try a small peice of duct tape on the opening. That way you can still open the lid with no problem.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I still seal all the wholes around my doors as well with it. You can either pull the door away after it dries or if larger put a piece of wax paper on the side you do not want to stick. Without pictures it is tough but I have also used weather striping to keep the ffs in.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 12, 2006)

Any other suggestions besides viegar it tends to smell up the whole room?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Red wine plus a drop of dish soap works even better than vinegar.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Why the dish soap, I am just using vinegar?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

It reduces surface tension, so the flies can’t walk on the surface. They just sink.


----------



## A_O (Dec 23, 2006)

Bingo.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

AHHH thanks.


----------



## jzorn (Dec 19, 2006)

silicone the doors where there are gaps and use a razor to releas it that way it sticks to one part of the door but you can open and close it. that way when the door is shut the silicone still keeps them out.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

titan, go tell your parents to buy you some wine


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't believe you guys! That wine idea is nothing more than alcohol abuse! It makes me sad. Oh, and if I were young and told my parents to get me some wine for catching fruitflies I'm sure they'd still be laughing at my college graduation. :lol:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I actually tried the wine thing today, and its working great so far. I was never so happy to see dead FFs.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you guys think I was kidding...... I have to admit though, I got the idea from Patty :wink:


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

really, there's gotta be a better way, or a really cheap red wine...


----------



## TCOLEMAN (Aug 20, 2006)

Beer works really well also, After about a six pack or so you'll hardly notice the flies! 

Just kidding of course, Just put a couple of small cups with about an inch of cheap beer and the flies will flock to the cup in no time.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> titan, go tell your parents to buy you some wine


yea, that'll fly. they don't even drink wine!


----------

